# Cube Competitions?



## bigbee99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is there any cube competition in the NYC area? (official or unofficial and within a 3 hour drive) I really want to go to a competition!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmmm...


----------



## ianini (Feb 27, 2010)

failthread.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 27, 2010)

I think there was a new york open competition


----------



## Bryan (Feb 27, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> I think there was a new york open competition



Even though you think it, it never happened.....


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > I think there was a new york open competition
> ...


Whoops my mistake i was thinking of another competition.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 27, 2010)

MIT is a little over 3hrs from NYC


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 27, 2010)

As kprox1994 said, MIT (in Cambridge, MA) is about a 3.5-4 hour drive from NYC. We have a competition on March 6 (next Saturday)--see http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MITSpring2010


----------



## Stefan (Feb 27, 2010)

How did you miss the only sticky in this forum?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13141


----------

